

Cuckoo Hashing - bdr
http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2007/06/cuckoo-hashing-theory-and-practice-part.html

======
jws
Make sure you read the performance results of Pagh and Rodler's 2001 paper
before you get too excited.

Cuckoo Hashing is good, and it either lends itself to formal reasoning about
performance bounds or has attracted extremely capable provers, but it isn't
winning in real world performance.

Linear hashing probably wins because it makes better use of cache lines in the
current architectures where a cache miss equals hundreds of instruction
executions.

------
bdr
If this interests you, be sure to read Parts II and III, and the most recent
post his blog.

